# Почему левая часть аккордеона Horch Superior звучит гораздо громче чем



## pabel (12 Окт 2011)

Почему левая часть аккордеона Horch Superior звучит гораздо громче чем правая? Подскажите как можно уменьшить громкость басов и аккордов т.е. левой части аккордеона, а то при игре на средней и малой громкости заглушается мелодия которую играешь правой рукой.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (4 Дек 2011)

*pabel*,
Для начала, разверните мех на 180 градусов. Если не поможет, попробуйте заклеить скотчем часть выходных окон (отверстий) на крышке басового механизма.


----------



## Gross (4 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> разверните мех на 180 градусов


Шутник?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (5 Дек 2011)

*Gross*,
А что, и пошутить нельзя? Этот Хорьх далеко не новый, и восстанавливать его "рабочий потенциал" не имеет большого смысла.


----------



## НГП (6 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> восстанавливать его "рабочий потенциал" не имеет большого смысла


Это с точки зрения торговца нет смысла - работы много, а навара пшик.
А вот для себя - очень даже выгодно! Старинный инструмент стоит копейки, а звучание порой лучше, чем у современных т.н. "элитных" за 6-10 тыс. евро.
Конечно, есть и возрастные недостатки, вполне устранимые.

Я на своём собираюсь сделать заглушку под левой решёткой.


----------



## zet10 (6 Дек 2011)

НГП писал:


> Старинный инструмент стоит копейки, а звучание порой лучше, чем у современных т.н. "элитных" за 6-10 тыс. евро.


Ну уж это Вы мягко говоря загнули))...сразу вспомнил одного автовлодельца, который имея ржавую копейку и не имея денег,очень критиковал "Мерседес".В дальнейшем он все же приобрел старенький "Опель", после чего начал уже активно критиковать отечественный автопром.


----------



## Gross (6 Дек 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> Этот Хорьх далеко не новый


Вряд ли от возраста зависит звуковой баланс. Если инстр неисправен- надо чинить. Проверить крепление правых резонаторов- может, отошли, и воздух впустую расходуется?


----------



## MAN (7 Дек 2011)

zet10 писал:


> ...сразу вспомнил одного автовлодельца, который имея ржавую копейку и не имея денег, очень критиковал "Мерседес". В дальнейшем он все же приобрел старенький "Опель", после чего начал уже активно критиковать отечественный автопром.


 А одно другому не должно мешать, по-моему. Если у меня в собственности автомобиль отечественного производства, так это вовсе не означает, что я не имею оснований и права критически высказываться об изготовившем его предприятии или даже всей промышленной отрасли в целом. Также справедливо и обратное. Есть такое понятие - "отношение цена/качество", так вот *НГП* имел в виду преимущество старого инструмента над новым и современным не абсолютное, а именно относительное, то есть с учётом разницы в их стоимости, и с таким сопоставлением я охотно соглашусь. Ничего он не "загибал". Восстановить до нормального рабочего состояния такой инструмент (особенно, если для этого достаточно будет собственных знаний и умений, ведь профессиональный "БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР" по названным тем же *НГП* соображениям за такую "неинтересную" работу, вероятно, и браться не захочет, либо оценит свои услуги слишком дорого) и использовать в любительских целях гораздо предпочтительней, чем последовать "мудрому" совету большинства здесь присутствующих незамедлительно выкинуть его в помойку и обменять сумму, равную нескольким тысячам зарубежных денег, на язычковый "Мерседес" или "Опель".


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> Есть такое понятие - "отношение цена/качество", так вот НГП имел в виду преимущество старого инструмента над новым и современным не абсолютное, а именно относительное,


Вы правы, с этой точки зрения все относительно... Но все же я бы хотел взглянуть наНГП писал:


> Старинный инструмент стоит копейки, а звучание порой лучше, чем у современных т.н. "элитных" за 6-10 тыс. евро.


Т.к это уже что то из области фантастики. С удовольствием взглянул бы на эту "старину за копейки" и если я не прав,поменяю свою точку зрения. 
К примеру за "Скандалли -Супер-6" начала 70-х годов просят 4 тыс.евро( что к копейкам трудно отнести).Если же Вы приравниваете звучание "Хорха" к "Скандалли" тогда вероятно я уже ни чего не понимаю(((


----------



## MAN (7 Дек 2011)

zet10 писал:


> .Если же Вы приравниваете звучание "Хорха" к "Скандалли" тогда вероятно я уже ни чего не понимаю(((


 Ну ладно, я готов взять свои слова обратно и признать, что *НГП* всё-таки немножко "загнул", однако повторяю, я сравниваю не звучание "Хорьха" и "Скандалли", а отношение "цена Horch"/"звучание Horch" с аналогичным отношением "цена Scandalli"/"звучание Scandalli". Привлекательнее для покупателя будет тот вариант, для которого в результате этого простого арихметицского действия получится меньшее число. В разумных пределах, естественно. Зависит же оно, как видите, не токмо от "нижины" цены, но и от "вышины" какчества. Но "скандаллить" тут вобщем-то не о чем, просто многие даже продав с себя последние сандали не потянут на "Скандалли"


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> просто многие даже продав с себя последние сандали не потянут на "Скандалли"


Хорошо сказанно!Очень хорошо!MAN писал:


> Привлекательнее для покупателя будет тот вариант, для которого в результате этого простого арихметицского действия получится меньшее число.


Это да...вот только смотрю я потом как бедные дети в результате такого вот "простого арихметицского действия ",мучаются на инструментах купленых за 1-2 тыс.руб,и невольно вертится вопрос...Зачем же тогда их в музыку надо было отдавать? Ведь музыка уже превращается в муку...хотя порой родители приезжают за такими вот "инструментами" на автомобилях цены которых переваливают как минимум за 1000000.
Вывод напрашивается сам собой "За копейку не купишь канарейку"
Конечно другое дело взрослые,тут уже их выбор...Может и есть смысл купить старые дрова и потом сказать...Чиню ,паяю,лужу,починяю...


----------



## zloy_ded (7 Дек 2011)

*zet10*,
Когда мы росли, у нас выбора не было. Пришло время и я попробовал Вельтмайстер. После этого я на бывшую Тулу смотреть не хотел. Я это к тому, что все в мире относительно. Теперь в отношении цен. Ни у каждого есть средства и не от хорошей жизни они покупают б.у Еще Вы не учитываете вкус покупателя. Как и на цвет, так и на звук есть свои предпочтения. Плюс Вы не учитываете, что некоторые вообще начинают переделывать под себя. Вобщем я не стал бы вообще касаться подобного обсуждения. Если нравится человеку и ему приносит это занятие удовольствие - надо только приветствовать


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Если нравится человеку и ему приносит это занятие удовольствие - надо только приветствовать


Ну с этим и спорить не чего,все верно!zloy_ded писал:


> Пришло время и я попробовал Вельтмайстер. После этого я на бывшую Тулу смотреть не хотел.


Так я с этого и начал свою дискуссию))zloy_ded писал:


> Ни у каждого есть средства и не от хорошей жизни они покупают б.у Еще Вы не учитываете вкус покупателя. Как и на цвет, так и на звук есть свои предпочтения. Плюс Вы не учитываете, что некоторые вообще начинают переделывать под себя.


Ей богу иногда мне кажется ,что мы говорим тут как слепые с глухими!Ни какого понимания...
Я не в коей мере неговорил что б/у это плохо,70% процентов рынка составляют б/у инструменты!И порой действительно некоторые б/у модели,гораздо лучше по качеству чем их современные представители.Зачем все в кучу то мешать?
Речь шла о другом,а именно что сравнивают несопостовимые по звуку инструменты стоимость из которых одного в 100 евро а другого(пусть виртуального) 6000 тыс.евро.Просто уж очень КРАЙНЕ разные весовые категории.
Ну а если вам или кому другому нравится купить инструмент за 100 евро и переделывать под себя,так кто же против? На здоровье!


----------

